# format jetflash JFV10 "write protected"???



## atty391 (Apr 12, 2009)

HEY GUYS! I HAVE A TRANSCEND JET FLASH 4 GB VERSION JFV10. I WANT TO FORMAT IT. IT SAYS " THE DISK IS WRITE PROTECTED " . I DOWNLOADED THE TRANSCEND RECOVERY TOOL AND THE SOFTWARE MFORMAT. DIDN'T WORK. IT ALWAYS SAYS .... U KNOW WHAT IT SAYS. I WANT TO KNOW HOW TO FORMAT IT. I'VE BEEN TRYING SINCE LONG. PLEASE HELP...............


----------



## Cool Buddy (Apr 13, 2009)

Do you remember removing it without clicking on "safely remove hardware"? if yes, then probably its damaged, get it to the service center, they give lifetime warranty. don't tell them how it got damaged.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Apr 14, 2009)

Or, you can try a low level format. If that doesnt work either, take it to the service center.

Low level format can be dont by several tools, 
which you can get from hddguru.com or google for "HP Drive Key Boot Utility"


----------

